# Handyman 'lover', 44, charged with murder of Queens mom who was stabbed 58 times and stuffed into a duffel bag 'after argument at her $2m ho



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Handyman lover of Queens mom is indicted for her murder


David Bonola, 44, of Queens, was arraigned on Tuesday on a 13-count indictment for the April 16 murder of Orsolya Gaal, 51, who body was found stabbed nearly 60 times in a duffel bag.




www.dailymail.co.uk







*Cops say Queens mom's murderer didn't plan the attack and left a 'sloppy crime scene' as it's revealed she drank alone in local bar before she was stabbed to death: 'Handyman she recently had affair with' among 'multiple' suspects*

Howard Klein, Gaal's husband, received a text message from his wife's phone that claimed to be from the killer. It read: 'Your wife sent me to prison some years ago. Now I'm back. It is also said to have warned him: 'You're next'
Investigators are probing whether Gaal was having an affair, and which men she was seeing
Gaal recently had an affair with a handyman who had access to the house and knowledge of a spare key
She was briefly reported missing by her husband in 2020 but was found safe
She told her son Leo she was going out with friends but might have been meeting a man
Leo was taken out of the home in handcuffs to be questioned but was released later into the care of a relative
Cops wish to be speak with 'multiple suspects' including the unnamed handyman









Queens mom's murderer didn't plan the attack and left 'sloppy scene'


The murderer stabbed Gaal in a frenzy in her home in Forest Hills, puncturing her neck, torso and arm 58 times before eventually killing her at around 12.40am on Saturday.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Imnobodynew (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow. Just wow. Poor kids.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

blackclover3 said:


> *Cops say Queens mom's murderer didn't plan the attack and left a 'sloppy crime scene' as it's revealed she drank alone in local bar before she was stabbed to death: 'Handyman she recently had affair with' among 'multiple' suspects*
> 
> Howard Klein, Gaal's husband, received a text message from his wife's phone that claimed to be from the killer. It read: 'Your wife sent me to prison some years ago. Now I'm back. It is also said to have warned him: 'You're next'
> Investigators are probing whether Gaal was having an affair, and which men she was seeing
> ...


Overkill stabbings usually means the person knew her, that it's personal. Doesn't necessarily mean it was premeditated, though, or organized.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow, this is an aspect of affairs we don't bring up enough the danger that the OM / OW is a killer or someone who won't let you go. People think their affair partners are great human beings at first, and sometimes never see the OM for who they are.

My W still has a good opinion of OM1.2 even after 30 years, despite his stealing money from a woman with dementia.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

*David Bonola, 44, has been arrested for the murder of Orsolya Gaal, 51, who was murdered on Friday night *
*It's unclear how Bonola knew the married mother-of-two but he is believed to be the 'handyman lover' police were searching for earlier this week *
*He is charged with murder, criminal tampering and criminal possession of a weapon *
*Gaal was found stabbed to death inside a hockey duffel bag on Saturday at 8.11am, a half-mile from her house*
*Her 13-year-old son Leo was at home at the time but her husband and older son were out of town *
*Bonola is in custody in Queens; an NYPD press briefing is scheduled for later this morning *
In May 2020, Bonola left these comments on Gaal's Facebook page, telling her among other things that she was the most beautiful woman in the world and that she had 'the look of love'. She 'liked' all of the comments 






















Gaal and Bonola interacted with each other on social media. In 2020, he liked a photograph of her as a child, writing 'Hola' with a love heart underneath the image. She 'liked' his comment 


Suspect arrested for murder of Queens mom Orsolya Gaal


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi,
Why posting this?


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Hi,
> Why posting this?


married woman having an affair with a handy man. this shows what infidelity could lead to 
plus i posted as an update for another thread from yesterday 

people accused her son 13 of the murder, but it turns out her affair partner. 

she didnt only lose her life but also made her son's life miserable


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

The day she was last seen, there was a report that she was at some bar for a while. Said it appeared that she was waiting for someone. When I heard that, I strongly suspected that she was having an affair. Of course the liberal media in NY will walk gingerly on if she was in fact involved in an extramarital affair. 

Sucks for her kids and for her husband who was probably a good man working hard to provide a good life for his family. 
I guess working hard to provide for the family doesn’t provide the tingles that a handyman can.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

jsmart said:


> The day she was last seen, there was a report that she was at some bar for a while. Said it appeared that she was waiting for someone. When I heard that, I strongly suspected that she was having an affair. Of course the liberal media in NY will walk gingerly on if she was in fact involved in an extramarital affair.
> 
> Sucks for her kids and for her husband who was probably a good man working hard to provide a good life for his family.
> I guess working hard to provide for the family doesn’t provide the tingles that a handyman can.


I couldn't agree more, not only that they accused her son of the murder. If I was the husband, I would never go to the burial nor allow my kids to do so. she caused so much pain to the family


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I wouldn’t blame the husband if he decide not to go. It is the kids decision to go or not to. If they decided to go, he should be there for them.

The police department should be sued for charging the 13 year old with no proof. What a bunch of **** ups that had this case.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ABHale said:


> I wouldn’t blame the husband if he decide not to go. It is the kids decision to go or not to. If they decided to go, he should be there for them.
> 
> The police department should be sued for charging the 13 year old with no proof. What a bunch of **** ups that had this case.


I don't blame the police and they didn't charge him. They detained him and given the evidence they had it was the right thing to do. They followed a blood trail right to the house and determined he was in the house at the time of the murder. I would be questioning him too. How did he not hear everything associated with her being stabbed dozens of times?

I agree on the husband not attending part. Besides the infidelity, look at the danger she put her own child in. What if he would have walked in on the murder in progress? It probably would have be a double homicide.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Can you imagine having to legally defend your 13 year old son right after learning that not only was your wife gruesomely murdered but that it was very likely she was having an affair with the guy killed that her? Talk about your soul being crushed. He has to be feeling both a great loss and rage. He can’t just turn off the feelings he had for his wife and mother of his kids. Her kids will also have long lasting mental issues from not only losing their mother in such an ugly way but to know she was betraying their dad and really the whole family. Tragic.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

blackclover3 said:


> married woman having an affair with a handy man. *this shows what infidelity could lead to*
> plus i posted as an update for another thread from yesterday
> 
> people accused her son 13 of the murder, but it turns out her affair partner.
> ...


Sadly, it's not just affairs that can lead to a woman's murder. Most women who are murdered are murdered by their husband or boyfriend.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Women get killed by men all the time. Especially by husbands and boyfriends. 

It's not really saying anything special about affairs because it ended up being some guy she was cheating with in this one case.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i have been following the story from the beginning and i am guessing her husband did not know anything about her affair.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TAMAT said:


> Wow, this is an aspect of affairs we don't bring up enough the danger that the OM / OW is a killer or someone who won't let you go. People think their affair partners are great human beings at first, and sometimes never see the OM for who they are.
> 
> My W still has a good opinion of OM1.2 even after 30 years, despite his stealing money from a woman with dementia.


Yup. There are pretty high rates of violence and self harm involved with infidelity.

I personally knew three coworkers (two were friends) who are dead as a consequence of infidelity.

Two killed themselves feeling hopeless and in too much pain. The other one apparently lost his mind and got stabbed in an altercation that I still haven't figured out.

Sometimes the actual cheaters self harm or commit suicide because of regret and guilt as well.


----------



## cocolo2019 (Aug 21, 2019)

jsmart said:


> The day she was last seen, there was a report that she was at some bar for a while. Said it appeared that she was waiting for someone. When I heard that, I strongly suspected that she was having an affair. Of course the liberal media in NY will walk gingerly on if she was in fact involved in an extramarital affair.
> 
> Sucks for her kids and for her husband who was probably a good man working hard to provide a good life for his family.
> I guess working hard to provide for the family doesn’t provide the tingles that a handyman can.


Fox News doesn't sugarcoat. Yes, she was cheating. 









Orsolya Gaal murder: Handyman David Bonola had 'intimate' relationship with slain woman, NYPD says


NEW YORK – Queens mom Orsolya Gaal and her killer were arguing inside her family’s home in the early morning hours of the day she was fatally stabbed, when the suspect – identified as 44-year-old family handyman David Bonola – tried to convince her to rekindle their "intimate" relationship, NYPD...




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He claims he saw texts between her and another man and went to her house to talk to her about that.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

So she was bringing this POS to the family home. Even when the 13 year old was home? Man, what a ska... 
I imagine the sons are so hurt at the brutal way their mom was killed but also feeling shame that their mother would betray their dad that way, including bringing that dude to the family home. Something about an affair, makes WW put so much trust in their OM. I'm sure she thought this guy was all that which is why she would bring him into the family home.
Her adultery ended up costing her life but could have ended up costing her young son's life too. Hopefully this POS will get life but with all the woke judges and DAs, he may be out after a few years.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

jsmart said:


> So she was bringing this POS to the family home.


So far there's no evidence that on the day of the murder she brought him over. The evidence shows that he showed up after she got home. She let him in and a discussion ensued. That's not to say that she might had let him in previously for a rendezvous. That hasn't been exposed yet, as far as I know.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@blackclover3
You had 2 threads on this topic. That's confusing people. I merged them into this one.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Talk about the Karma Bus!


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Handyman lover of Queens mom is indicted for her murder


David Bonola, 44, of Queens, was arraigned on Tuesday on a 13-count indictment for the April 16 murder of Orsolya Gaal, 51, who body was found stabbed nearly 60 times in a duffel bag.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## hbiz4alvinlewis (3 mo ago)

CHEATERS NEVER WIN. ITS AMAZING HOW PEOPLE SWAP BODILY FLUIDS WITH PEOPLE THEY JUST DONT GET TO KNOW. MR KLEIN NEEDS TO GET AN STD TEST


----------



## hbiz4alvinlewis (3 mo ago)

CHEATERS NEVER WIN. NOW HUSBAND NEEDS AN STD TEST


----------



## hbiz4alvinlewis (3 mo ago)

hbiz4alvinlewis said:


> CHEATERS NEVER WIN. NOW HUSBAND NEEDS AN STD TEST


IM SURE HE WONT LIKE HIS RESULTS


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Confused by thread title. It took me a while to figure out that "Queens" is a place.


----------

